# Need a new windscreen



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

In Aust there are many organisations to call for this.
They come to where you are and replace your windscreen.
You pay them the money and it's done and dusted.
I can not find similar here.
After numerous phone calls the best I can find is the dealer for Chev/Gmc who say I must take the car to their body shop in Ras Al Khor.
Does anybody know of any mobile windscreen replacement mobs.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Can I additionally ask if anyone knows of any cheap windscreen replacement places? I was quoted in excess of 3000aed by the Jeep dealership to replace cracked screen!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

business opportunity????


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And I still not used to seeing you with a Mod badge!!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> And I still not used to seeing you with a Mod badge!!!!


Dont go off topic till I get an answer please.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry

No Autoglass then in Sandland?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

have you tried asking your insurance company they might know?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> have you tried asking your insurance company they might know?


Still waiting for their reply, call them again tomorrow, I think they are scared I am going to try and make a claim.
Still driveable but worried the next rock will put the windscreen on my lap.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Not to change the topic but are rock chips common in Dubai? I am from Alberta (Canada) and during winter, they throw gravel on the ground so if you are buying a car from Alberta, shattered windshields are common - even rock chipped paint. If you buy a car from Ontario, they use mostly salt during winter instead of gravel so they are not known for rock chips but rather rust.

Lack of snow in Dubai - I figured this wouldn't be the case?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

i know there are a few cheap garages in Al Hail area (Deira)... they do almost everything and charge very reasonable amount of money... try to check with people who live in that area


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Still looking as the cracks grow longer every day, looks like it has to be the dealership who charge like wounded bulls


----------

